
Show HN: A CLI Minecraft modpack installer/builder - jaredallard
https://github.com/jaredallard/modpacker
======
jaredallard
Hey HN! I know this has been done in many different ways before, but I wanted
to show off this modpack installer/bundler I created that enables you to
build/maintain modpacks as well as install them! This is intended to only be
used with the vanilla minecraft launcher, since I find most people prefer that
one. Check it out and please leave feedback (aside from why another modpack
installer... and other variations of that)!

------
algaeontoast
Hi there, I was really into modding and running servers back in the 2011-2013
days of Minecraft. A friend and me ran a handful of “for profit” servers in
high school as a bit of a business venture.

Curious how the tooling for mods / Minecraft core server components have
changed since the Microsoft acquisition?

~~~
gmemstr
I've found that, in general, the tooling hasn't changed much _because_ of the
acquisition (for the Java edition). It's mostly been down to the developers
working on such tools maturing and producing better software, not to mention
larger companies like Twitch/Curse producing their own stuff as well. I can't
speak much for the Bedrock edition community (Windows 10/Console/Mobile
versions) since it's a very different beast, but the Java side of things is
still alive and well. I'm not sure if I can comment on the popularity of
larger for profit servers, but from my casual observation they seem to have
taken a slight hit in terms of player numbers.

